# glove compartment



## neil1200 (Jun 17, 2004)

So I wanted to know where that so called "in-cabin microfilter" is in my 2.5 02' Altima..
I found out where it was..right behind the glove compartment..and this dealer wanted to chage $90 to replace that in my 60k service...what a rip off??

anyway,..while I was figuring that out..I found out that there a switch next to the glove compartment..and I don't know what is it for? Does any one know?

Also, I still haven't put the elastic string which is hooked on the compartment so it just doesn't drop on you. I need to have like really tiny hands to install that..
do you guys have any tips? any easier way of putting that back???
Please advice..

thanks a bunch


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

that switch is the valet trunk lock switch i believe... lock the seats in place, flip the switch, and lock the glove box, then the keyfob and valet key dont get into the trunk... the regular black key will still, but the maroon key wont and the key fob wont...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Blank is correct, the switch you see is to turn the latch off and on for the trunk on the door.

As for the string to keep the compartment door falling, use some needlenose pliars to get it installed.


----------



## neil1200 (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks Altim8GA & BlankgazeX. Now I just got to look for the black key..I dont remember having that key ever..May be I did get one when I got the car..but I need to look for it. .

Thanks again guys..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

neil1200 said:


> Thanks Altim8GA & BlankgazeX. Now I just got to look for the black key..I dont remember having that key ever..May be I did get one when I got the car..but I need to look for it. .
> 
> Thanks again guys..


?? what color is your key?? ypu should have got 2 black topped keys that work everything, and a maroon topped key that only opens doors and ignition (no glove box, trunk or seat backs)


----------



## neil1200 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Got the key-Thanks*

Yeah I found my black key..I've been using the maroon colored key....and I was even wondering why my trunk can't open with the maroon key..but now I know..

Thanks again..


----------

